# Very vocal expecting doe



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi All! We are total newbies and have an expectant mother. She is very vocal today. Noises I’ve never heard before. I read this could be a sign of a soon labor. Her bag is full but not tight and shiny although her teats appear to be pointing outward. She has some white discharge from her vulva, nothing major. It seems like she is dropping, her hip bones are protruding more. I tried feeling her ligaments but not sure what I am doing. She doesn’t really like to be touched. It’s her first delivery. 
I took a video but can’t seem to upload it. 

when we got her it wasn’t confirmed that she was pregnant so we don’t have an actual bred date. 

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She will have them today or tomorrow. 
Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

Y


toth boer goats said:


> She will have them today or tomorrow.
> Keep a close eye on her.


Yikes!!! I'm so nervous. She is excreting more of the white goop..it was hanging down

She is non stop bleating...very restless. Not really eating. We have her shelter cleaned and our kidding box ready to go. Wish us luck! Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds good! I‘ll look forward to baby pictures. Happy kidding!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Some can get real vocal. I have one that talks a lot, especially during heat and labor- An Alpine that won't shut up. Usually, they quit after the kid is born. The talkers are usually pretty good moms. (usually....)


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Sounds good! I'll look forward to baby pictures. Happy kidding!


She's in labor! I see two hooves. Omg


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Do you see a nose too? She should have the baby in a diving position.
Good luck!


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Do you see a nose too? She should have the baby in a diving position.
> Good luck!


Yes! She delivered one baby girl in 20
Minutes.


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

Here she is! Just one baby.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Any more? :goodjob:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Big kid! Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! That’s fantastic! Great job and congratulations. Has she delivered her placenta? Did you dip the baby’s cord and hoofs in iodine?


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> Congratulations! Any more? :goodjob:


Nope! Just the one girl. Our doe is pretty small and first timer. Not sure if this has anything to do with it.


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Awww! That's fantastic! Great job and congratulations. Has she delivered her placenta? Did you dip the baby's cord and hoofs in iodine?


I dipped the cord in iodine but not the hooves...I should do this? She hasn't delivered the placenta as of 30 minutes ago. Going back out to check on them now.


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> Big kid! Congrats!


Thank you..I so worried about the delivery but she was a great mom!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!
What a cutie!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Not everyone dips hoofs it’s not necessary if you don’t want to. I do it because the soft hoofs are a pathway for bacteria till they harden.


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!!
> What a cutie!!


Thank you! She is nursing and Mama is eating some hay and has warm water. So exciting!


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Not everyone dips hoofs it's not necessary if you don't want to. I do it because the soft hoofs are a pathway for bacteria till they harden.


Ok! Thank you!

So tomorrow, do I open the barn door up for mama to go outside or does Mama and baby stay inside? The kidding pen is outside and it's really muddy from all the snow melting. Warmer day though...50's and sunshine


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Most people keep mom and babies together, seperate from the herd for bonding, between a couple of days or a couple of weeks. Some people leave them with the herd the whole time. It is up to you and the goats, how you feel mom and baby would be more comfortable and safe.
Personally, i keep them in a smaller pen with the kids until babies can move about confidently.


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Most people keep mom and babies together, seperate from the herd for bonding, between a couple of days or a couple of weeks. Some people leave them with the herd the whole time. It is up to you and the goats, how you feel mom and baby would be more comfortable and safe.
> Personally, i keep them in a smaller pen with the kids until babies can move about confidently.


Thanks!! It would just be mom and baby, our wether is now separated by cattle panels for the time being but in the same pasture. Should I be concerned about the mud and how wet it is?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Maybe You can provide pallets for them to be out of the mud?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I would keep mom and baby in a clean dry area for a few days actually to give them time to bond. Babies have enough trouble regulating their body temp without dealing with cold and wet. Can you wait a day or so to make sure baby is thriving?


----------



## Grey (Feb 16, 2021)

I had my doe and kid separate for about 4 or 5 days, but mom quit eating, so i put them out and she started eating immediately. So i guess she was ready! lol


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> I would keep mom and baby in a clean dry area for a few days actually to give them time to bond. Babies have enough trouble regulating their body temp without dealing with cold and wet. Can you wait a day or so to make sure baby is thriving?


They are by themselves right now. They have their mini barn for shelter and an outside area. It's sunny and warm today! Thank goodness!


----------



## Grey (Feb 16, 2021)

@Luna1418 - Where are you in Kansas, if I may ask? It's 60 degrees today thankfully! I'm in Topeka!


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

Grey said:


> @Luna1418 - Where are you in Kansas, if I may ask? It's 60 degrees today thankfully! I'm in Topeka!


Baldwin City...near Lawrence. I'm trying to stay outside all day!


----------



## Grey (Feb 16, 2021)

You aren't far from me at all! My folks live in Ottawa, I'm from Garnett. I wish i could stay out all day - this is when I hate having a desk job, i like to be out working on stuff.


----------

